# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the month May 2010

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your   photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the   month for May 2010! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also   tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not   considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no   collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall   color/contrast correction, sharpness and very basic touch-ups (e.g. dust   removal). 

Good luck!

----------


## KennyDB

Bombina orientalis headshot:

----------


## Kurt

Very nice.

----------


## KennyDB

> Very nice.


Thanks, I made the shot yesterday in a friend's outside terrarium, they were kind of active with the good weather we get this week.

----------


## Paul Rust

*Wow, that's a cool picture*

----------


## McLaura

Really nice photo - maybe I won't enter a photo this month after all.  :Smile:

----------


## Wambli

My Little Red Eye

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

Bufo nebulifer

----------


## daziladi

Now seriously that is one awesome shot <g>

----------


## stickytoes

This is my Albino Pacman. His name is Grendel. For those of you who don't know, he has a slight deformity. His "snout" is a bit shorter than most Pacman frogs. I, and several others, think it makes him that much cuter.  :Big Grin:  Enjoy!

----------


## Paul Rust

*Grendel is an absolute cutie!*

----------


## stickytoes

Thank you!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ebony

I agree with Paul...Looking at him just makes me want to take him home. Should be a female cos he's too beautiful. :Wink:

----------


## stickytoes

Haha aww, thanks! Well, he's still a baby, so that's up for debate. I've never caught him in action, but there were a couple times I thought a heard a Pacman-like noise in the other room. Time will tell!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wembley

Phyllomedusa Bicolor

----------


## scribbles

Very nice picture, Wembley. I love Waxy Monkey Treefrogs.

----------


## daziladi

Awesome frogs Wembley... and the albino pacman is just too cute!! I've been eying one at exotic pets but don't have room for another setup yet. Hope you post LOTS of photos of him  <g>

----------


## Kurt

_Phyllomedusa bicolor_ are giant monkey frogs. Waxy monkeys are _Phyllomedusa sauvagii_. Which is kind of weird as all _Phyllomedusa_ produce waxy secretions.

----------


## Andy

Sorry dont know the type.

----------


## KennyDB

Phyllobates terribilis

----------


## stickytoes

> Awesome frogs Wembley... and the albino pacman is just too cute!! I've been eying one at exotic pets but don't have room for another setup yet. Hope you post LOTS of photos of him  <g>


Thanks! There are a couple more photos here: http://www.frogforum.net/pacman-frog...n-grendel.html How big is the one you're looking at?

----------


## daziladi

*Litoria Caerulea, Whites Dumpy Tree Frog (AKA Chester)
*

----------


## daziladi

> Thanks! There are a couple more photos here: http://www.frogforum.net/pacman-frog...n-grendel.html How big is the one you're looking at?


He's about 1.5 inches, over at exotic pets. I'm holding out for another dumpy so Chester will have a mate. Pretty soon they'll get them in stock, or get sick of me calling <g>

----------


## stickytoes

> He's about 1.5 inches, over at exotic pets. I'm holding out for another dumpy so Chester will have a mate. Pretty soon they'll get them in stock, or get sick of me calling <g>


Aw, you definitely should. I had just one at first as well, but he's been much happier with his buddy. One always starts the other calling.  :Stick Out Tongue:  And they cuddle and all that good stuff. Hope they get em in for ya!

----------


## Ebony

Robin,I know Ive said it before, but I just love that photo of Chester. He looks like he's smiling for you :Smile:

----------

